# Vizio 42" 120hz smooth motion problem



## scarylibrary23 (Jul 31, 2008)

The smooth motion was set to the off position but now it wont go there. You can select it but it just goes back to low. It will go to higher settings just wont go to off positon. Please help me it is driving me crazy!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Umm, did you try to call Vizio's CS ?


----------



## scarylibrary23 (Jul 31, 2008)

havent yet thought maybe someone had a fix


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Then post your model number exactly while waiting someone here.


----------



## scarylibrary23 (Jul 31, 2008)

VT420m


----------



## scarylibrary23 (Jul 31, 2008)

was just told that i cant turn it off. but it was off before.


----------



## scarylibrary23 (Jul 31, 2008)

still not working


----------

